# στιγματίζω



## sarant (Aug 3, 2010)

Άκουγα προ ολίγου στην ΕΤ (σε επανάληψη) μια εκπομπή όπου μιλούσε ο Δημ. Καταλειφός, και έλεγε ότι "τον έχουν στιγματίσει οι Αδελφοί Καραμαζόφ", προφανώς με την έννοια "σημαδέψει".

Στο ΛΚΝ, τέτοια σημασία δεν υπάρχει. Το ΛΝΕΓ πράγματι καταγράφει αυτή τη σημασία (3. επιδρώ σε βάθος, καθοριστικά, αποτελώ καθοριστικό σημείο/γεγονός για κάποιον, κάτι) αλλά οι παραδειγματικές φράσεις που δίνει αφορούν αρνητική επίδραση: _οι εμφύλιες συγκρούσεις στιγμάτισαν την περιοχή / τα οικογενειακά προβλήματα κατά την εφηβεία της στιγμάτισαν την ενήλικη ζωή της._ 

Στο γκουγκλ, ωστόσο, υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα χρήσης με "ουδέτερους" ή "θετικούς" στιγματισμούς, όπως αυτό του Καταλειφού, π.χ. ο Μπέζος λέει "με έχει στιγματίσει το έργο του Ζαμπέτα", κάποιος αφιερώνει "σ' ένα πλάσμα που έχει στιγματίσει τη ζωή μου". Βέβαια, συνυπάρχει η παλιότερη σημασία των λεξικών, π.χ. ο Σαρκοζί (πρόσφατη είδηση) στιγματίζει τους Ρομά. Καμιά φορά, πρέπει να ξέρεις ποιος λέει τι, διότι όταν διαβάζεις ότι "ο εθνικισμός θα στιγματίσει τον 21ο αιώνα" σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι αρνητικό, όταν όμως δεις ότι το υπογράφει η Χρυσή Αυγή καταλαβαίνεις ότι το εννοεί θετικά, θα αφήσει τη σφραγίδα του. 

Ίσως στη μετατόπιση της σημασίας να έχει επιδράσει και η άλλη σημασία της λ. στίγμα, η ναυτικογενής (δίνω το στίγμα μου).

Απροπό, αν η φράση του Καταλειφού ή του Μπέζου ήταν σε μετάφραση που αναθεωρούσατε, θα τις διορθώνατε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

sarant said:


> Απροπό, αν η φράση του Καταλειφού ή του Μπέζου ήταν σε μετάφραση που αναθεωρούσατε, θα τις διορθώνατε;


Είτε αναφερόταν η λέξη «θετικά», π.χ. «στιγματίσει θετικά», είτε θα έπρεπε να το καταλάβω μόνος μου, διαβάζοντας και ξαναδιαβάζοντας και αγανακτώντας, θα το διόρθωνα. Ίσως είναι ενδεικτικό ότι το πρώτο εύρημα για το «στιγματίσει θετικά» βρίσκεται σε ιστότοπο με την ονομασία tralala.gr.


----------



## Themis (Aug 3, 2010)

Ένα ακόμη τερατούργημα λόγιας αγραμματοσύνης (δηλαδή κοινωνικού ρατσισμού και αρπακολλατζίδικης λαμογιάς). Γιατί μη μου πείτε πως, αν το πεις για μια γυναίκα, θα καταλάβει κανείς κάτι διαφορετικό απ' ό,τι εννοούσαν ο Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος και η Μάρθα Βούρτση. Απλώς το αδίκημα έχει μετατραπεί από κακούργημα σε πλημμέλημα προς πταίσμα. Επειδή βαριέμαι να ψάχνω και λέω απλώς ό,τι κατεβάσει η γκλάβα μου, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να σκεφτώ ότι το πρόβλημα μάλλον θα ήταν όχι τόσο το "σημαδεύω" όσο το "σημάδι", που έχει το ασκημάδι να λαϊκοφέρνει.

Θα το διόρθωνα ασυζητητί. Δεν είμαστε λεξικογράφοι του 22ου αιώνα, είμαστε ομιλητές του τώρα, καθ' όλα συνεργοί στις "μοριακές" διαδικασίες καθιέρωσης ή απόρριψης. Και, ευελπιστώ, όχι τυφλοί για να αδυνατούμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν οι Μήδοι επιτέλους θα περάσουν.


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2010)

Αυτό του 22ου αιώνα μ' άρεσε (όπως και οι Μήδοι!)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 4, 2010)

Δόξα και τιμή κι από μένα στον Θέμη!

Και η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι πρόκειται για εσφαλμένη χρήση της λέξης.


----------



## tsiros (Aug 4, 2010)

εγώ γάρ τά στίγματα τού Ιησού εν τώ σώματί μου βαστάζω (Παύλος)

Κατά την γνώμη μου, το στίγμα έχει την ιδιότητα τού ανεξίτηλου, του όχι αντιστρεπτού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2010)

Έχετε δίκιο. Η αρχική σημασία της λέξης _στίγμα_ είναι το ανεξίτηλο σημάδι που γίνεται με αιχμηρό εργαλείο ή με καυτηριασμό. Είναι περισσότερο αυτό που οι Εγγλέζοι λένε *brand* (που στη συνέχεια πήρε τη σημασία της εμπορικής *μάρκας*) και στο LSJ το αποδίδει σαν *tattoo mark* (άλλωστε σήμερα η ελληνική για το τατουάζ είναι _δερματο*στιξία*_). Έχουμε π.χ. στον Ηρόδοτο «στίγματα ιρά (ιερά)» για κάποιον ταγμένο να υπηρετεί σε ναό. Έτσι και τα στίγματα του Ιησού είναι πληγές και όχι… σπίλος. Όμως, όταν τα στίγματα σημαδεύουν σκλάβους, δραπέτες και εγκληματίες, δεν θα αργήσουν να πάρουν μια καθαρά αρνητική σημασία. Τι λέει το παπυρολεξικό για τον _στιγματία_;

*στιγματίας* ο, ΝΜΑ, και ιων. τ. στιγματίης Α· (μτφ.) κακοποιό στοιχείο, άνθρωπος ανήθικος και επικίνδυνος· || (αρχ.) 1. δούλος, δραπέτης ή κακούργος που ήταν στιγματισμένος με πυρακτωμένο στιγέα, σημαδεμένος («στιγματίας τις... ἀπέδρασε νύκτωρ», Ξεν.)· 2. (ως κωμ. χαρακτηρισμός) άνθρωπος τού οποίου η περιουσία ήταν σφραγισμένη διότι είχε μπει ως ενέχυρο· 3. (ως παρωνύμιο τού Νικάνορος) γραμματικός που ασχολείται υπερβολικά με τη στίξη τών κειμένων.​
Αυτή ήταν η σημασία του στίγματος στα λατινικά και αυτή πέρασε στις δυτικές γλώσσες. Έτσι, μπορεί να έχουμε τα στίγματα του Κυρίου ή το στίγμα της μεσογειακής αναιμίας ή το στίγμα των ραδιοναυτιλιακών βοηθημάτων, αλλά, όταν μιλάμε για ανθρώπους (και δεν ψάχνουμε για το... πολιτικό τους στίγμα — που είναι θέση και όχι σημάδι), το _στίγμα_ και το _στιγματίζω_, σε Δύση και Ανατολή, σχετίζεται με το όνειδος. Αφού λοιπόν έχει τόσο σαφή και χρήσιμη σημασία τόσους αιώνες, είναι αστείο να έρχεται κάποιος σήμερα και να θέλει να στιγματίζεται _θετικά_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2014)

Άλλο ένα κρούσμα, από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

* Ακούγεται συχνά-πυκνά, αλλά δεν το παραδέχομαι για σωστό. Τίτλος πρόσφατης συνέντευξης: «Η Μαρία Χαραμή μού στιγμάτισε την καριέρα».

Το εννοεί θετικά, αλλά στα ελληνικά το _στίγμα_ έχει έντονα αρνητική χροιά, όπως και το _στιγματίζω_ (δείτε παραδείγματα χρήσης στο λεξικό). Λέμε βέβαια ότι ο τάδε «άφησε το στίγμα του», αλλά αυτή είναι μάλλον η εξαίρεση. Θα προτιμούσα «μου σημάδεψε την καριέρα».
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/09/06/αντιρατσιστικά-μεζεδάκια/


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2014)

...
Stigmata Martyr - Bauhaus







Stigmata Martyr - Abney Park


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 11, 2014)

...
Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ας θυμηθούμε ένα από τα σπουδαιότερα έργα ενός κορυφαίου συγγραφέα: 






The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch - Philip K. Dick {audiobook} 


_The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_ is a 1965 dystopian novel by US science fiction writer Philip K. Dick. It was nominated for the Nebula Award for Best Novel in 1965.

The novel takes place some time in the 21st century. Under United Nations authority, humankind has colonized every habitable planet and moon in the solar system. Like many of Dick's novels, it utilizes an array of science fiction concepts, features several layers of reality and unreality and philosophical ideas. It is one of Dick's first works to explore religious themes.

The titular 'three stigmata', incidentally, are a mechanical arm, slotted eyes and metallic teeth. According to an explanation provided by the author within the book itself these three appliances or afflictions represent alienation, blurred reality, and despair.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Stigmata_of_Palmer_Eldritch


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ας θυμηθούμε ένα από τα σπουδαιότερα έργα ενός κορυφαίου συγγραφέα:
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό, γιατί πάνε τριάντα χρόνια που το πρωτοδιάβασα και μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία να το πρωτακούσω. :up:


----------

